# I Inherited a Superior Smokers SS2 - Advice?



## carol russo (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi, all:

I just inherited a Superior Smokers SS2 gravity-feed smoker.  I've had Char-Grillers and currently have 2 Masterbuilt electrics and now this. 

It needs some work (cleaning and some touch-up paint) but some replacement pieces might be needed, which will be difficult since Superior seems to be out of business.

So my questions:  do any of you have a Superior?  What kind of usage advice can you give me?  Do you think parts from other manufacturers might fit this?

We're looking forward to cranking this up next weekend!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## gr8day (Jun 13, 2017)

Assassin Smokers used to manufacture the Superior Smokers, if you need something call Jeff at Assassin and he can probably help you out.


----------



## carol russo (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for that info., Gr8day!  I was thinking we might need to replace the racks because some areas were really rusty but we worked on them with white vinegar and a baking soda paste and they look pretty good now!

Carol


----------



## dward51 (Jun 14, 2017)

Man you were lucky to score a SS2 basically for free.  Those are great smokers and eventually I will buy an Assassin.  The lower grate bars can burn out from the heat if you use it a lot.  Any welding shop can make a replacement.  I think the grates in the Assassins are thicker than the ones they ran in the Superior units, but I'm sure they will still be able to provide parts if needed.   Shipping might be pricey due to the weight, so if they ever do burn through, check a local welding shop also.


----------



## carol russo (Jun 14, 2017)

dward51 said:


> Man you were lucky to score a SS2 basically for free.  Those are great smokers and eventually I will buy an Assassin.  The lower grate bars can burn out from the heat if you use it a lot.  Any welding shop can make a replacement.  I think the grates in the Assassins are thicker than the ones they ran in the Superior units, but I'm sure they will still be able to provide parts if needed.   Shipping might be pricey due to the weight, so if they ever do burn through, check a local welding shop also.


dward51: When you refer to the "lower grate" are you referring to the grate the charcoal rests on, the lower cooking rack or something else?  There's solid plate below the bottom cooking rack and all sides slope toward the center so the grease can run into the tube that carries it to the pan beneath.  Seems like it acts like a baffle too to spread the heat and smoke.  That plate is rusted through in about half of it, especially in the back where the smoke comes through.

Thanks,

Carol


----------



## dward51 (Jun 14, 2017)

I was referring to the grate the burning charcoal rests on.  Like an expanded metal fire basket, the constant heat can eventually burn that through. It just takes longer the thicker the metal is and the newer Stumps and Assassin gravity fed smokers do have thicker fire grates than when the gravity fed design first came along.

That sloping plate you are talking about is the grease plate.  It channels grease to the center tube and down into a catch pan below the smoker.  You are also right about it serving as a baffle for the heat and smoke.  In the rear where it is close to the fire grate, it is exposed to the high heat similar to the way the fire grate is.  That may be partially why it's rusted (or could be burned through). I thought you were talking about the fire grate in your original post when you asked about replacement parts.  Depending on the age, and level of use, the fire grate do burn eventually.

I don't know how close to Macon, GA you are (this is where Superior was made, and now where Assassin is made), but again any decent local welding shop should be able to cut out the damage with a plasma torch and weld in a patch to replace the damaged area like new.  I suspect it would be less expensive than paying the shipping from Macon if you are not within driving distance.  Also if it is damage from heat, you may want to have a thicker plate welded in for the repair.

I may be wrong, but my recollection was some of the early Superior models did not have as long of a heave gauge chute funneling the heat from the fire grate area into the bottom of the smoke chamber below that sloped pan.  I've seen different variations as that design progressed from straight shot chute to longer with side holes to distribute the heat out more evenly under that plate.  Post some photos and I'm sure you will get some good solutions from the knowledgeable people we have here.  I'm no gravity fed guru, just a fan of the design and will one day one either an Assassin 28 or 32 (but I've been watching this style of smoker coming out of Macon from Stumps, to Superior and now to Assassin over the years).

Another thought is depending on the design of that chute from the fire grate area, you may want to have it modified as well.  Look at some of the newer photos of Stumps and Assassin to see what I'm talking about and see if it is the same design as yours or can be improved upon. Again, no reason a local welding shop can't do that as well.


----------



## carol russo (Jun 14, 2017)

We live a distance from Macon; we're in South Florida. In addition, although my wife and I were able to push/pull that beast almost 200 feet from the trailer to the pad in our yard after driving 3 hours up and back to pick it up, the next time it moves it will have been cut up with a reciprocating saw! How much does that thing weigh??

So, since we've re kind of handy and are actually interested in learning to weld, what kind of metal is that grease plate made of?  I also know there are different kinds of welders...what kind would we buy for this kind of work? I don't know if the photo will post, but I'm going to try to include a photo showing the front of the grease plate.













SS2 Smoker - Interior.jpg



__ carol russo
__ Jun 14, 2017






Just ordered a Cyber Q tonight; we have a DigiQ that's a few years old and loved it.  Thought we won't have the CyberQ by the weekend, we'll try to smoke something this weekend!

Thanks!


----------



## dward51 (Jun 15, 2017)

Should just be plate steel.  Not sure of the thickness, but you should be able to determine that at the edge.  Do you have a pair of machinist calipers?  I'm not the person to give advice on beginning welding or what welder to start with.  I would pull it out and take it to a local shop as that would be a lot less expensive than buying a welder and you have no learning curve to deal with either.

I think you are really going to love that SS2, and there will be no need to get the recriprocating saw out 'cause it's a keeper <G>


----------

